# Power shift in 55 series Deere



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

When should one start encountering problems with the 15 speed powershifts in the 55 series Deeres. Looking at a 4055 with 6700 hours which looks immaculate and a 4255 with 5200 hours on it. Tired of this new crap


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many say around 8000 or so...some have no problems at 12,000....guess it has to do with how they been treated and luck. The 4255 would have my eye.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

4255 has been repainted and I can't stand that. The 4055 will do want I need it for and its about 12,000 dollars cheaper and seems to be barn kept with original paint and babied its whole life.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

repaint me no sale in my eyes. Rather have one that looks like crap and repaint it myself, that way I know what I've got. I love the 50 and 55 series. Have thought about buying one just to use as a mowing tractor.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We have one with 15000 hrs 
7500 on first rebuild
13000 on second 
15000 on first rebuild of pto
Original clutch and motor.

Has a loader on it and i never use the clutch. So she shifts alot!


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Large frame row crop used for tillage 8-9000 hours. Small frame row crop depends on use I guess. Neighbor has a 4450 pushing 8000 and was his main tillage tractor years ago. Don't know that he really had any issues.
Paint doesn't add value in my eyes.(repaint) I'm satisfied if everything works and is there not cobbled up.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

12,000$ too high but what a clean rig.
Tempting but wrong time of year for me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hawk40 said:


> 12,000$ too high but what a clean rig.
> Tempting but wrong time of year for me.


It just amazes me to see tractors advertised for sale with low hrs (3000) that are the same age as my 4255 that has 11,400 hrs on it. Did these low hr tractor owners buy these tractors just to "look at them"?? PS I wish my 4255 had been a powershift model but the quad-range trans has served me very well.


----------

